# H:40k\Fantasy\Bfg\Ect W:$$\Marines\OOP Guard



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

*H:40k\Fantasy\Bfg\Ect W:CSM\Guard\Random*

Ok so here is my final amount of stuff for sale, took for ever to dig the stuff out cash is wanted over trade. It all has to go feel free to make offers, but i think most prices are fair, Please note price's do not include shipping. 

Fw 
---- 
Fw Gargoyle Clusters-$15 
Set of Fw Titan Leg Plates-$Offer? 
Fw Hive Tyrant Scything Talons-???

Guard 
------- 
20 Cadians N.o.S-$40 
1 Basalisk-$30 (needs some slight repairs on the gun turret) 

Necrons-$100 for all 
--------- 
1 Necron Monolith-40 
10 Warriors-15 
2 Flayed Onces-$10 
3 Heavy Destroyers-$55 

Chaos 
------- 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch $40(need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch $40 (need Striping) 
1 Plastic Demon Prince (Unfinished Conversion to make Diablo)-$20 
10-16 Current Edition Demonettes -$15 

Bfg-$80 for all 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruisers $Offer (Base coated)-68 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship -$30 

Vampire Counts-$50 
========= 
15 Zombies (have to count the number extra's from a battleforce) 
10 On Spur Ghouls-$15 

Random Gw 
========= 
1 4 armed Plasic River Troll-$10 (Has fish power!) 
4 On-Spur Dryads-$10 


None-Gw 
======= 
Lots of rare magic cards 
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Mace Windu Force Fx lightsaber-$150 
Vampire the eternal struggle Card's 
Kotobukiya Anakin Skywalker Episode 3 statue-$50 
Kotobukiya Darth Vader Episode 3 statue -$50 

Wants 
===== 
$$Cash$$ 

MALCADOR Tanks (Any Weapons) 
Baneblade's (Any Type) 
Tanith Troops 
Gaunt & Command Squad 
4 Rhino's (Built and painted is fine) 
10 Noise Marines (Stripped or un-painted only) 
10 Chaos Spacemarines (unpainted only) 
NURGLE PLAGUE TOADS

Gw Pins\Badges\Ect 
===== 
Tanith Pin "Gaunts Ghosts" 
Terminator Honor Pin\necklace 
Inquisition Pin\Neclace


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

List updated, come on folks lets make a deal!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Would you be willing to sell the ghouls separately from the zombies?


----------

